# Aristo GP40 ?'s



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

I am looking to purchase an Aristo-Craft GP40 and have questions which go across several forums so...........here goes.

Looking for feedback on best set up for the GP40 assuming battery power. I see CVP has drop ins for USA engines so obviously the G2 would be best for an Aristocraft engine, correct? Then from there what sound decoder would work best, with the understanding that I am somewhat proficient at wiring and soldering but not great. 

I plan on purchasing an Airwire T5000 throttle to use but I am interested in any positive opinions about any other set up available. 


For those of you using Airwire decoders and their throttle, have you gone with their offering of batteries or with an 3rd party battery set up?

Thanks for the help.

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The easiest would be the QSI, but they are out of stock. There are still a few around, but you have to hunt for them. 

If you want to use the G2, I'd modify the stock plug or create a plug to go into the socket. You only need a few wires. If you are using the G2, then the Phoenix is a natural choice. 

Greg


----------

